# Machine for ~£200



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

I've read a few posts already and I thought I would ask for some advice. My drip machine failed over a month ago and I am currently stuck with Cafetiere coffee.

A few weeks ago I bought a Delonghi EC750 which was absolutely rubbish. I sent it back since it couldn't push through espresso grind.

Since my wife managed to let me spend £200 the first time, which I now have back I am looking for an alternative. I was originally going to go down the Gaggia route but I'm not sure. I have seen the Espresso in my budget and on a recent visit to Starbucks I saw they sold the Barista. The black model was in my budget with the Chrome at £220. I might be able to swing it at home (so that it matches the kitchen) but I would be struggling.

With eyes bigger than my wallet I have also seen the Ascaso Arc for £249 (BestCoffeeBeans, Fairfax, Amazon) but is it worth the stretch?

I am looking for some sort of solidity too since I was so disappointed with the Delonghi and my wife thinks its a lot to spend on a machine when she was quite happy with a drip machine. If I spend a reasonable sum on a new machine and it fails within six months I will quickly hear "I told you so...".

But things can go wrong, and if I do encounter problems, I want the supplier to have great customer service, so I would appreciate recommendations.

Next year I will be saving up for a grinder, which I have read is important, but I need a machine first so that I can get a proper coffee fix, even if its from Internet supplier ground (I've just given coffee-direct a go).

I look forward to read your suggestions.

Ian.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Nothing so far?

I have read a bit further and it looks like I have things in the wrong order.

So a grinder first, and the one that seems to be mentioned on this site a lot, and within budget, is the Iberital MC2.

So with about £100 left I need an espresso machine. The Gaggia UK/Caffeshop website is advertising reconditioned Espresso, Cubika & Carezzas. Any current opinions on these?

There is also one of their shops about 10 miles away so I might pootle along at the weekend. When I last rang they did not have much stock.

I will also have a quick look on ebay to see if there are any 2nd hand beauties.

Ian.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

No replies - I guess this forum is no longer frequented.

Just in case another soul stumbles along, here is an update:

I visited the Gaggia / Caffeshop and purchased a Gaggia Coffee Deluxe for £99. They had a very interesting grinder their too but at £200 it was out of my price range. I now have a Iberital MC2 in my sights.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for persevering

The Coffee Deluxe at £99 is a great buy!

The Iberital MC2 pairs very nicely with this machine and you will be able to produce a decent shot of espresso.

Once you get the hang of temperature surfing and milk texturing you'll be able to produce a range of drinks.

Which drink do you consume the most? Espresso, Cappuccino, Latte?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Glen,

Lattes are the drink of choice in our household so I hope the Coffee Deluxe is up to the job. I seemed to do okay on its first run for the two of us.

I managed to twist the Shopkeepers arm for some free coffee since I was buying a jug and thermometer too. But from some of the posts on bean topics I am looking forward to some experimentation.

I will also re-read the posts on the MC2 to make sure I get the right one and know how to use it


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> The Gaggia UK/Caffeshop website is advertising reconditioned Espresso, Cubika & Carezzas. Any current opinions on these?


I have had a Carezza in once a day use for more than 15 years ... so they certainly keep working.

Today it finally dies ... 3 button switches snapped - so time to buy a new machine.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats sad news...

Where are you based? There may be machione technicians willing to buy the machine off you for parts.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

The boiler, pump etc. work fine ... the 3 switch assembly has snapped.

The previously white plastic casing is now a decided tinge of yellow - and SWMBO is happy for me to get a new m/c (I'll post separate on this)

I'm in S.Wales if anybody wants to buy it for spares.


----------

